# Alicebox vor fritzbox nicht mehr erreichbar.



## fx001 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Alicebox, in die ich anfangs per "alice.box" einsteigen konnte.

Ich habe nun meine fritzbox hinter die Alicebox gesetzt (LAN1).

"alice.box" funktionierte daraufhin nicht mehr. Die direkte IP Eingabe der Alicebox funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Änderungen in der Alicebox kann ich momentan nur noch per Kabel in die Alicebox durchführen. Das möchte ich mir gerne sparen und direkt per Wlan in die Alicebox (Rechner verbindet mit Fritzbox Wlan).

Wie komme ich denn nun durch die Fritzbox in die Aliceox ?


Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------

